# Eingänge der Siemens LOGO8



## amedes (5 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

ist es möglich, einen einfachen Wechselschalter in der LOGO!Soft Comfort 8.2 Software 
zu erstellen, den ich auch in der Simulation bedienen kann? 
Ich habe ja bei einen Wechselschalter zwei Eingänge für die LOGO die dann in Anhängigkeit (mechanisch Verbunden ) in der Simulation Funktionieren müssen.
Das gegenseitige Verriegeln hab ich gemacht nur die mechanische Verbindung der Eingänge geht nicht.
Gibt es dafür eine Lösung?


Gruß Mario


----------



## GUNSAMS (5 Oktober 2018)

Was verstehst du unter Wechselschalter? Ein Wechselschaltung aus der Elektrotechnik mit 2 Wechselschaltern?


----------



## amedes (5 Oktober 2018)

Ein Normalen mechanischen Wechselschalter


----------



## GUNSAMS (5 Oktober 2018)

In der Simulation gibt es keine Einstellmöglichkeit, 2 Eingänge gegeneinander zu verriegeln.
Das muss du programmtechnisch machen.
Für Stellung 1: Eingang 1 und Eingang 2 NICHT.
Für Stellung 2: Eingang 1 NICHT und Eingang 2.


----------



## amedes (5 Oktober 2018)

Schade
Aber danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Mario


----------



## hucki (5 Oktober 2018)

amedes schrieb:


> Ich habe ja bei einen Wechselschalter zwei Eingänge für die LOGO die dann in Anhängigkeit (mechanisch Verbunden ) in der Simulation Funktionieren müssen.
> Das gegenseitige Verriegeln hab ich gemacht nur die mechanische Verbindung der Eingänge geht nicht.
> Gibt es dafür eine Lösung?


Warum verwendest Du für den Wechselschalter 2 Eingänge?

Ein Wechselschalter hat ja keine Mittelstellung. Also kannst Du theoretisch auch nur einen Eingang verwenden und diesen auf HIGH- und/oder LOW-Status abfragen. 

Nur wenn dem Wechselschalter noch andere "Schalter" vorweg geschaltet sind, würde das so nicht funktionieren. 
Aber in diesem Fall würde ich den 2. Eingang eher für die Vorwegsachen nutzen und die Verknüpfung beider in der LOGO anlegen.


----------

